

Job spec for hackers in need of rapid iteration - neek
http://blog.planely.com/planely-are-hiring-developers

======
neek
I should add that we're not looking for a team of hackers that are themselves
in need of rapid iteration but it is, in fact, the job spec that could do with
said iteration :-)

